# Latest Blood work 11/10/20



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

TSH - 8.590 ulU/mL Standard Range 0.450 - 4.500 ulU/mL In June it was 2.380

Free T4 - 0.96 ng/dL Standard Range 0.82 - 1.77 ng/dL In June it was 0.99

How's it looking?


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Not looking good. You need a increase in dose for sure. Best to have your TSH between .5 and 2...Free T4 should be mid to 3/4 range. I'd ask for Free T3 next time also.

I would imagine you are not feeling your best and having plenty of hypo symptoms.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

No tired and the worse is gaining weight, no matter what I tell my thyroid doctor she says your numbers look good, or something else must be going on.

I just got these results back

*TgAb+Thyroglobulin, IMA or LCMS <1.0 Reference Range 0.0-0.9 IU/mL *

*Thyroglobulin by IMA <0.1 Reference Range 1.5-38.5 ng/mL*


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

If a doctor thinks those are acceptable, please for the love of Pete, don't go to them again!! Even the most normal endocrinologist or doctor would want the TSH to at least be in range. That's criminal. But the optimal range is .5 to 2.5 (my opinion). Huge difference when mine got to around 2. FT4 while in range is very low on the range. Again, not optimal at all. You want mid rangeish for FT4 to 3/4th range.


----------

